# Sky Insurance - Christmas opening hours



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Here you go: 


Friday 23rd - 9am-1pm 
Sat 24th - Closed 
Sun 25th - Closed 
Mon 26th - Closed 
Tues 27th - Closed 
Wed 28th - 9am-6pm 
Thurs 29th - 9am-6pm 
Fri 30th - 9am-1pm 
Sat 31st - Closed 
Sun 1st - Closed 
Mon 2nd - Closed 
Tues 3rd - Open as usual 

Have a very merry Christmas :thumb:


----------

